# Half way through quarantine and then this pair can meet :D



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*They will be partners in crime before you know it *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Zazu is such a character! All his silly poses make me laugh out loud!  Of course, his handsome face is cute, too 

And as for Noah, he looks as mischievous as usual :laughing: 

I can't wait for them to meet!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll just say two word's.........double trouble....


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Please please please film their first meeting.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:jumping: What fun and mischief these two will be able to get into!! *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

HA HA I can't wait . Zazu is growing up so fast, he is simply gorgeous. I love the picture of him cocking his head to the side.:budgie:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great, it won't be too long now for their first official meeting and I hope Noah and Zazu become best buddies! 

That last pic of Zazu is priceless and shows off his funny personality quite well! 
I have a few birdies on my flock who also tend to make those special little poses for the camera.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm so excited to see how that goes!!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I like the last pic of Zazu!:laugh: He is quite a character!


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Both are adorable


----------

